# Schulung CE-Koordinator/CE-Beauftragter MRL von IBF Erfahrungen



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (23 August 2018)

Hallo, 

ich bin neu hier im Forum und arbeite bin seit ein paar Monaten als Ingenieur für die Maschinensicherheit und CE-Beauftragter angestellt.
Nun habe ich eine interessante Schulung der Firma IBF "CE-Koordintor/CE-Beauftragter" für die MRL gefunden (Dauer 3 Tage): Link: http://www.ibf.at/ce-beauftragter/
Hat jemand von euch diese Schulung gemacht und wie sind eure Erfahrungen? 
Gibt es darüber hinaus weitere nützliche Schulungen bzgl. CE-Koordinator, Maschinensicherheit, etc außer jetzt die Klassiker CMSE und ZMSE, die erst nach mind. 3 Jahren Berufserfahrungen besucht bzw. belegt werden dürfen. 

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## stevenn (24 August 2018)

Den ZMSE kannst du sofort machen. Habe ich auch gemacht, fand ich richtig gut für den Anfang und würde ich jedem Empfehlen


----------



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (24 August 2018)

Hallo Stevenn, was hast du für einen Wissensstand gehabt, als du diesen Kurs gemacht hast? Ich habe eine Ausbildung zum Werkzeugmechaniker und ein Maschinenbaustudium (B. Eng.) vorzuweisen. 
Jedoch habe ich gesehen, dass dem ZMSE, gerade was pneumatische oder elektrische Konstruktion angeht, viel Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt wird. In den Bereichen habe ich noch nicht viel Erfahrung. Von einigen habe ich außerdem gehört, dass gerade was die am Ende stattfindene Prüfung angeht, ziemlich schwer sein soll und für Leute, die schon mehrere Jahre in diesem Bereich tätig sind eine Herausforderung ist und viele nicht bestanden haben. Kannst du das so bestätigen? 
Ich bin Neuling in dieser Sparte, deswegen frage ich solche Anfängerfragen. 
Danke und Gruß


----------



## stevenn (24 August 2018)

Meiner Meinung nach reichen deine Vorkenntnisse vollkommen aus. Die Prüfung ist absolut machbar, ich glaube bei mir sind 15-20% durchgefallen. Geschenkt bekommt man natürlich nichts, aber dieser Kurs ist ja auch nur ein Einstieg. ich finde als Einstieg in die Maschinensicherheit perfekt. Wichtig ist, dass dieser Kurs nicht dein einziges bestreben ist etwas zu lernen. Du musst dich in diesem Bereich regelmäßig weiterbilden (Recherchen, Seminare, Lesen, usw), das ist sehr wichtig.


----------



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (24 August 2018)

Danke für deine Antwort. Kannst du mir Literatur empfehlen, oder reicht das Sicherheitskompendium von Pilz aus, um einigermaßen mit gutem Vorwissen gerüstet zu sein? Ja das ist mir völlig klar, dass man sehr viel Recherchen, Seminare, etc. machen bzw. besuchen muss. Das ist aber der Reiz in dem kleinen, aufstrebenden Berufssektor finde ich.


----------



## stevenn (24 August 2018)

naja klein ist der Sektor mittlerweile nicht mehr und CE nimmt im "Maschinenbereich" auch immer mehr Platz ein / es wird viel mehr darauf geschaut.
Als frei verfügbare Literatur kann ich empfehlen:
- https://www.dguv.de/ifa/publikationen/reports-download/reports-2017/ifa-report-2-2017/index.jsp
- https://www.baua.de/DE/Themen/Anwen...aschinenrichtlinie.pdf?__blob=publicationFile
- https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/DE/TXT/PDF/?uri=CELEX:32006L0042&from=EN
- https://www.baua.de/DE/Themen/Anwen.../Interpretation-Wesentliche-Veraenderung.html
- https://www.baua.de/DE/Themen/Anwen...schinenanlagen.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=3


----------



## stevenn (24 August 2018)

ach ja der CE-Beauftragte vom Tüv Süd kann ich auch noch empfehlen


----------



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (24 August 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Informationen.


----------



## ufukb (17 September 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

kennt einer den Unterschied zwischen der TÜV Süd Schulung zum CE Beauftragten und der TÜV Nord Schulung CE Koordinator? 
Ist eines höher oder niedriger gesehen wie das andere? 

@Christian: Hast du inzwischen die Schulung zum CMSE oder CE durchgeführt bzw. angemeldet? Ich habe das gleiche Prolbem wie du. 
Bin neu in einer Firma für Maschinenbau und bin auf der Suche nach geeigneten Schulungen um mich in diesen Bereichen weiterzuentwickeln. 

Falls jemand hier Vorschläge hat gerne her damit. 

VG
UFUK


----------



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (18 Oktober 2018)

ufukb schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kennt einer den Unterschied zwischen der TÜV Süd Schulung zum CE Beauftragten und der TÜV Nord Schulung CE Koordinator?
> Ist eines höher oder niedriger gesehen wie das andere?
> ...



Hallo. 

Ne also ich bin für die 4-tägige TÜV Süd-Schulung zum CE-Beauftragten angemeldet. Was der Unterschied der Schulung zwischen TÜV Süd und TÜV Nord ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, außer dass der Preis von TÜV Nord etwas teurer ist. Denke aber, dass der Inhalt der selbe sein wird. 
Die Schulung zum CMSE oder ZMSE kann man erst nach einer 3-jährigen einschlägigen Berufserfahrung im Maschinensicherheitsbereich besuchen (Zugangsvoraussetzung). 

Gruß


----------



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (19 November 2018)

Hallo, 

die 4-tägige Schulung zum CE-Beauftragten TÜV kann ich empfehlen. Man erhält einen Einblick in das breitgefächerte Aufgabenbereich eines CE Beauftragten und die rechtlichen Punkte werden ebenfalls sehr gut erläutert. 

Meine Frage mal wieder in die Runde: 
Kann jemand einen guten Grundkurs für Hydraulik und/oder Elektrik empfehlen? 
Ich denke da überwiegend an Hydraulikplan lesen und deuten, etc. . 

Gruß


----------

